# baby tegu how much to feed



## steve1 (Jun 17, 2012)

i just got baby b&w from the reptile expo today and having never had a baby im not sure how much to give him/her as far a crics and meal worms are concerned he just downed 3 crics and 1 worm and he seems like hes looking for more. should i keep at it till he is no longer interested or should i limit his intake. i do not want him getting overweight like my big girl was till i stopped power feeding her rats.


----------



## Thelegendofcharlie (Jun 17, 2012)

Feed your Tegu as much as they will consume in 20 minutes or so.
They need plenty of protein and calories when they are young, as they are growing very quickly.
Dont worry about obesity with a babe, that would be hard to accomplish.
Also rethink the crix - they are quite horrible feeders, almost no nutrition & a wonky calcium to phosphorus ratio.


----------



## got10 (Jun 17, 2012)

As much as it wants


----------



## steve1 (Jun 17, 2012)

oh ok so as far as insects go stick to meal worms or super worms or roaches and such? i was told they had started feeding him pinkys and i need to go get some ground turkey to give him a variety, hopefully i can raise him on a variety unlike my big girl who will literally starve herself if she doesn't get a rat


----------

